# Couple of temp quick and dirty skins



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

I've added a couple of new skins (fixed width) that I created using the skin generator.

They're by no means perfect, but I've added them in case anyone prefers them.

Just to get us by until I can really get into the main style and modify it.

CycleChatLight
CycleChatOrange

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Theseus (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks,

I like both of these over the CC one. Of the 2 I prefer the light one.

Neither have the same issues with IE6, although the box at the top with the profile details is overlaying the search box and something that starts "Ru"


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Jul 2010)

Cycle Chat Light is better than the original.

PBlue and IP.Board are also more usable than the original, but lack some of the functionality.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2010)

I still prefer the previous CC skin


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (13 Jul 2010)

eek! *Grabs the sunglasses* the Orange is b r i g h t... I'll stay with the original cyclechat theme... I like it alot.

Great work!


----------



## matc (13 Jul 2010)

CycleChatLight. Thumbs up. Much appreciated.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2010)

CycleChatLight - excellent.  

I was on Cleancut.


----------



## HaloJ (13 Jul 2010)

With skinning in mind.....

Is it possible to unbold read threads as well as "dim" the icon?

Abs


----------



## Maizie (13 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> I like both of these over the CC one. Of the 2 I prefer the light one.
> Neither have the same issues with IE6, although the box at the top with the profile details is overlaying the search box and something that starts "Ru"


It's overlapping 'rules and guidlines' (which is fine) and 'view new content' (which isn't fine, for me, since that's how I read the boards). But did like them as the IE6 formatting problem with avatars, etc, was sorted out, but it still felt like CC


----------

